# Turkey Beware



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay... been out busting my shoulder testing the patterns of some loads.

Think I'm ready. Hope there are some turkeys still alive after the winter. :mrgreen:



















Those Magnum Blends kick like a horse!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Look at all that lead shot that is going to end up on your dinner table.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Look at all that lead shot that is going to end up on your dinner table.


That's funny Critter.

You guys only save a couple small pieces off of each breast so you'll be fine.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> That's funny Critter.
> 
> You guys only save a couple small pieces off of each breast so you'll be fine.
> 
> .


Bite your tongue.

Even with all the tendons in the legs and thighs I'll save it all. It makes fantastic soup. I would almost rather have the soup than the breast, but if you put them both together you have a fantastic meal.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> Look at all that lead shot that is going to end up on your dinner table.


No worries.. those #7's will probably bounce off the feathers at 40yrds. ;-)

I'll aim for the eyeball instead of mid-neck to be safe. Thanks!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

2 oz of copper plated #6. Time release lead poisoning.-----SS


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Lethal load--that is actually a really impressive group. What brand are you shooting?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob, what would a pattern like that do to your "turkey head cheese" recipe?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Trying to decide between my 300 Ultra Mag or the 6.5 Creedmoor for my WY turkey hunt. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

gdog said:


> Trying to decide between my 300 Ultra Mag or the 6.5 Creedmoor for my WY turkey hunt.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Just talked to Karl. He says your .300 Ultra might be a little under-powered for those Wyoming thunder chickens.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*5mm Remington Magnum*



BPturkeys said:


> Goob, what would a pattern like that do to your "turkey head cheese" recipe?


Pattern? In the 70s I used a 36 grain 5mm lead bullet, right between the ear lobe and the eyeball:


Uh....in 2017 I prolly use #9 TSS out of my 10 gauge.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking at your picture, those are the largest antlers I've ever seen on a turkey.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*♪♪ and up from the ground came a bubblin crude ♪♪*



DallanC said:


> Looking at your picture, those are the largest antlers I've ever seen on a turkey.
> 
> -DallanC


Long story; leaky pipeline on the farm.

.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

AF CYN said:


> Lethal load--that is actually a really impressive group. What brand are you shooting?


I believe those are Hevi-Shot Magnum Blends. They do an mix of 5,6,7 or 4,5,7 shot in the load. They are some high dollar loads but the hope is that you only shoot one or two per season. I patterned some last year but my shotgun/choke combination at 40 yards performed better with Winchester Long Beard XR in size 5 or size 6.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Lethal load--that is actually a really impressive group. What brand are you shooting?


Gear:
12 gauge Benelli SuperVinci
Carlson Super Full choke - .665
Burris FastFireIII red dot sight 8 MOA

I've only shot the two different loads as marked on the targets.
1) 3" Hevi Magnum Blend 5,6,7.
2) 3" Long Beard XR #6's

Both will do the job, but the magnum blend with my set up put a few more pellets in the kill zone @ 30 & 40 yards and in a 10" circle @ 40 yards. (more pellets per load).

Magnum Blend packs a lot more punch to the shoulder and is more expensive.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

gdog said:


> Trying to decide between my 300 Ultra Mag or the 6.5 Creedmoor for my WY turkey hunt.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I heard all the Wyoming turkeys were blown into Nebraska with the high winds this last winter. FYI

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

sawsman said:


> I heard all the Wyoming turkeys were blown into Nebraska with the high winds this last winter. FYI
> 
> .


Solid Intel here. I've heard the same. I've also heard that they have started following the ducks and geese on their migrations.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's what I'll be shooting at any willing turkey this weekend:

40 yds, 10" and 20" circle, 28 ga


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

hawglips said:


> Here's what I'll be shooting at any willing turkey this weekend:
> 
> 40 yds, 10" and 20" circle, 28 ga


I think you got it dialed in! That's a nice pattern, I don't care who you are.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

What's all this talk about 40yd. patterns !? I shot mine last fall at 5 yards with Winchester long Beard XR out of my over/under Citori...never found a single pellet in the meat.

I think you just need to get closer. ;-)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> What's all this talk about 40yd. patterns !? *I shot mine last fall at 5 yards with Winchester long Beard XR out of my over/under Citori...never found a single pellet in the meat.
> *
> I think you just need to get closer. ;-)


Probably never found it's head either? ;-)

I hope to get one in close in a week, but I need to be prepared for that coyote at 40 yards too.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

..and not one pellet on my dinner plate.










Right place at the right time on opening morning.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW,
Very well done..:!:..
Congrats.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks goofy. Any luck with you guys?


.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That youngest boy you met at the Expo missed one with his bow
opening morning, looked a lot like the bird you harvested, a REALLY good one!

We'll probably give the arrows one more try this weekend before we break out the shotguns.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice bird Sawsman. We had birds on all 4 setups this morning but between hens busting us and Toms staying out of range, we couldn't close the deal. At least we get to do it again in about 8 hours lol.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Nice bird Sawsman. We had birds on all 4 setups this morning but between hens busting us and Toms staying out of range, we couldn't close the deal. At least we get to do it again in about 8 hours lol.


Nice plotty.... My brother had nearly the same situation for four days.

Keep after it!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

We made it work this morning. This is my youngest sons first bird...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! congrats to your boy, thats awesome.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful bird. Congrats to your boy!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats to your son!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Way to getter done Plotty!


----------

